# Video- MIA, Moose in Action



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the video that the Moose Hunter deserved a while ago. This is my new/old favorite sling (I know I say that alot, see my signature line







). I have banded it up with some Theraband black equivilent WalMart bands, tapered 1" x 3/4".
Not to go all Zen Master on everybody, but I feel more of a connection to this slingshot than any of my others. With all the others there seems to be a "filter" between me and the sling. Set up, aim, tell slingshot what to do and await results. With the Moose it's more like set up, aim, think about result, get result. It'slike the difference between talking on the phone and froming a thought.
Ok, yoga session over! Sorry about the looking off camera on this one, I got a new camera and was distracted by the screen







. Next time I'll leave it off.





In HD full screen (should be, took forever to upload!) WUE8LcAu3CI[/MEDIA]]Link


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Excellent. I've been using the walmart/target bands lately to. I've got 4 layers of the black on my wood handled bent wire.

Chris


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting MJ, good video. Keep them coming.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Nice shooting MJ, good video. Keep them coming.
> Philly


Thanks!
I did some much better shooting after the camera was off (of course...). Went several stretches of 5 and 7 in a row and shot a pop can laying on it's side, end facing me off the fencepost from 40'+ on the first shot, Darrel style .
Did I mention how much I love this slingshot?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> Nice shooting MJ, good video. Keep them coming.
> Philly


Thanks!
I did some much better shooting after the camera was off (of course...). Went several stretches of 5 and 7 in a row and shot a pop can laying on it's side, end facing me off the fencepost from 40'+ on the first shot, Darrel style .
Did I mention how much I love this slingshot?








[/quote]

You should probably mention you really, really love that shooter.








Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good video. Shooting was good too as you hit the can while it was swinging a good bit.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

M-J
You are going to be a real threat at the ECST


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on the design MJ. I like the way you modified the handle to suit your needs. I think that design change makes it your own design as well.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

You do great videos, what department in walmart do you get the bands from? Do they say sling shot bands or something else? Thanks


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> You do great videos, what department in walmart do you get the bands from? Do they say sling shot bands or something else? Thanks


They're in the sporting goods section by the jumpropes and stuff.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really enjoy your videos.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


>


E, your stuff is great! So much fun to look at.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Another great video...keep them coming


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I like it MJ!

Your vids are fantastic, it takes a lot of courage to step in front of the camera to not only shoot, but talk and show your face to all of us, you face a lot of potential scrutiny for all of it. But I have nothing bad to say about videos that really brighten my day and keep me into all things slingshots.

Again, thank you for taking the time to spoil us with the joy of watching you do your thing!!

Cheers - John


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> I like it MJ!
> 
> Your vids are fantastic, it takes a lot of courage to step in front of the camera to not only shoot, but talk and show your face to all of us, you face a lot of potential scrutiny for all of it. But I have nothing bad to say about videos that really brighten my day and keep me into all things slingshots.
> 
> ...


I have no worries about scrutiny. Most of the other guys that do the longer video's either create beautiful slingshots (mxred91 and Joerg) or do spectacular shooting (Torsten). I do neither. I'm just a regular guy who loves slingshots. I try to only do video's with a topic, not just vids of me shooting or making slingshots because that would be boring for everyone!
Thanks for the kind words


----------

